# Breeder ?s



## Raena (Sep 20, 2009)

Has anyone heard or had experience with either feldspar (Ann Martin's Kennel) and or dreamcatchers (Sue Zecco) standard poodles? I got a chance to talk with them both in denver and was wondering if any one had seen or heard anything about the lines, or knows one, that would be even better  Martin was saying that her line had alot of drive and retrieving ability, which is something im looking for. really it was just nice to talk to another poo lover in person, not that you all aren't amazing!!!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Raena said:


> Has anyone heard or had experience with either feldspar (Ann Martin's Kennel) and or dreamcatchers (Sue Zecco) standard poodles? I got a chance to talk with them both in denver and was wondering if any one had seen or heard anything about the lines, or knows one, that would be even better  Martin was saying that her line had alot of drive and retrieving ability, which is something im looking for. really it was just nice to talk to another poo lover in person, not that you all aren't amazing!!!


I wish I could help  I know nothing about these kennels or bloodlines.


----------



## Raena (Sep 20, 2009)

well thats better than nothing, i know they show, but maybe not as much as i though. Feldspar is in CA and her female has graphic in her, wasn't there a tread here not that long ago about that line, that it might have something funny about it (trying to be pc, now i have to find that tread .... hmmmm...)


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

The puppy I'm hoping to get this fall will have a lot of Graphic and the only major negative thing I've heard is that the breeder of that line isn't always the most pleasant person. (I've never dealt w/ her myself, that's just what I've heard and I personally would give the benefit of the doubt.) My pup is coming from a different breeder in OK though. (fingers crossed) As always you should check out PHR and the OFA website for yourself. I know Sue Zecco is a very accomplished groomer but I haven't herd much of anything good or bad about her as a breeder. Sorry and good luck w/ you puppy search.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I have not seen any feldspar at my local shows maybe I will see some at this next speciality.

But if they do have graphic lines I have seen many graphic dogs and I have video of them. They Graphic dogs are usually my favorite looking dogs in the ring when they show up.

I will post the you tube videos when i get home


----------

